# Hummingbird 565 or Lowrance X88DF?



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

I need to know what you guy's think. I am currently using the HumBird 565 but have recently recieved the Lowrance x88df. Figured I would get everyones opinion before I start changing everything around. Thanks in advance, Pete


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Your gonna need all the help you can get come Sunday. Hook 'em both up at the same time


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Nice. LMFAO!


----------

